# It might not be nice.. But I made it myself..



## hoegarden (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure if the pictures are visible.. I just started soaping for about 9 months. Have yet to try really fanciful soaps but have intention to... These 2 soaps are my latest shampoo soaps. May not really be nice looking. But still I am contented that I have taken my first steps to such a nice hobby... ;-)


----------



## Genny (Jan 23, 2013)

They look good


----------



## lsg (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks very nice to me.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 23, 2013)

I think they look great.  I haven't tried a shampoo soap so seeing how good yours looks, maybe I'll give it a try now.


----------



## hoegarden (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement.. I will try to upload more pics next time..


----------



## chicklet (Jan 23, 2013)

Very smooth bars - good job!


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 23, 2013)

They look lovely.....and I bet they will be just as good to use    I'm guessing it probably won't be long before you try "Fanciful"


----------



## CaliChan (Jan 23, 2013)

simple isnt a bad thing  i like them!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, I like how smooth they look! I use my soap to wash my hair sometimes but I need to just break down and make an actual "shampoo bar" lol~


----------



## deg195 (Jan 23, 2013)

These look great


----------



## hoegarden (Jan 31, 2013)

Bought a few silicon molds and trying out. So when you cannot be fanciful, you can still be cute. I like the doggie lots.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 31, 2013)

Simple is my favorite!  Looks great!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm still playing with types of oil and eo ratios. I just love that I have been able to create something myself that WORKS! I like the dolphins!!!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 31, 2013)

They look great to me!  Clean and simple can be very satisfying.


----------



## Desert Karen (Feb 4, 2013)

TRXFLYER said:


> I think they look great.  I haven't tried a shampoo soap so seeing how good yours looks, maybe I'll give it a try now.



Lemme tell you. My third soap I made, was a shampoo bar. I LOVE it! It was a fairly basic recipe where in I added Tea Tree oil and peppermint essential oil. I have dry hair that I no longer have to add conditioner to. No winter itches, no dandruff, just clean, tingly hair and scalp.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 4, 2013)

They all look great. Love the dog/bone soap!


----------



## ZandarKoad (Feb 4, 2013)

hoegarden said:


> Not sure if the pictures are visible.. I just started soaping for about 9 months. Have yet to try really fanciful soaps but have intention to... These 2 soaps are my latest shampoo soaps. May not really be nice looking. But still I am contented that I have taken my first steps to such a nice hobby... ;-)



What recipe did you use, and did you like the final product in use?

Great pictures!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 4, 2013)

Those are super cute!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 5, 2013)

They all look great but I really like the dolphins. :grin:


----------



## robertw98144 (Feb 5, 2013)

Great job!  I think these look like fantastic bars.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 8, 2013)

ZandarKoad said:


> What recipe did you use, and did you like the final product in use?
> 
> Great pictures!



Thanks ZandarKoad.

So far, I am more satisfied with my body soap. But my main intention for soaping is to do up a shampoo bar for my flaky scalp.

My basic ingredients are CO, PO and OO. I keep these 3 to about 60-70% and the balance, I will shuffle around different oils. So far I try avocado, rice bran, red palm oil, macadamia nut oil etc. Red palm oil and avocado mixture is one of my favourite.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 8, 2013)

My first attempt to do swirls. Too bad, the soap on the right, i use a color that is almost invisible, so I don't know how the swirls look like. Both are formulated for my sister.


----------



## terminatortoo (Feb 8, 2013)

hoegarden I made soap on Wed. that looks almost just like the one on the left. I wanted swirls but I got very little, I must try again. What did you scent it with?


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Terminatortoo, your nick is cute. I use lavendar for it. For the swirl, i mix it using lavendar powder. So itz lavendar double up.


----------



## SueSoap (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, they do look good.


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 10, 2013)

I think they look great !!! Sometimes less is more I personally would rather a nice funtional bar than a tie dyed bar that doesn't do its intended job.


----------



## hlee (Feb 10, 2013)

I think they are beautiful too.
I used to buy the more simple looking bars.
When I make them though I like to experiment.


----------



## hoegarden (Mar 3, 2013)

I got a little hole in the middle of my latest soaps. I won't even know it exist if I didn't happen to cut through it. There is a liquid that flows up (but dry up already). I taste the liquid, it don't zap so I rule out the lye.

Any idea what else could it be?


----------



## christinak (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Koshka (Mar 4, 2013)

They look lovely! I wanna try one!!!


----------



## Koshka (Mar 4, 2013)

They look like air bubbles. I get those all the time. The liquid is clear, right? It's most likely glycerin.



hoegarden said:


> I got a little hole in the middle of my latest soaps. I won't even know it exist if I didn't happen to cut through it. There is a liquid that flows up (but dry up already). I taste the liquid, it don't zap so I rule out the lye.
> 
> Any idea what else could it be?


----------



## ZandarKoad (Mar 4, 2013)

hoegarden said:


> I got a little hole in the middle of my latest soaps. I won't even know it exist if I didn't happen to cut through it. There is a liquid that flows up (but dry up already). I taste the liquid, it don't zap so I rule out the lye.
> 
> Any idea what else could it be?



That's definitely a stray bullet hole.  .22 caliber by the looks of it.


----------



## hoegarden (Mar 5, 2013)

Koshka said:


> They look like air bubbles. I get those all the time. The liquid is clear, right? It's most likely glycerin.



yes. its clear and tasteless...


----------



## Badger (Mar 5, 2013)

All your soaps look wonderful!  I can't wait to start making my own batches!


----------

